# EXE Datei öffnen



## jessy_musik (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Hilfe von Visual Basic eine EXE Datei öffnen. In dem Geöffneten Programm erscheint dann ein Fenster in dem man was eintragen soll. Dies möchte ich ebenfalls mit Hilfe von Visual Basic lösen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das überhaupt geht und wenn, dann möchte ich gerne wissen wie ich das umsetzen kann.


----------



## jessy_musik (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

Das ich die EXE Datei mit der Shell-Funktion öffnen kann hab ich schon herausgefunden. Ich denke auch, dass ich mit der TaskID das Programm ansprechen kann. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich mit VB in das Textfeld vom Programm schreiben kann. Vielleicht hat da ja jemand eine Idee.

vielen Dank


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bekommst Du von dem Aufruf der Shell-Funktion das Handle der Anwendung zurück. Das ist eine eindeutige Nummer, mit der Windows jedes laufende Programm und jedes Steuerelement gezielt ansprechen kann.
Dazu gibt es noch die Funktionen SendMessage() und PostMessage(), mit denen Du Nachrichten an dieses Programm schicken kannst.

Genaueres kann ich Dir dazu aber nicht sagen, weil ich nicht weiss, wie das externe Programm aussieht. Hier im Forum dürftest Du aber alles notwendige dazu finden. 

Gruss, Dario


----------



## daschii (16. März 2004)

hab auch ein Problem: Habe eine .exe Datei (welche von Visual Basic erstellt worden ist) und möchte die gerne wieder mit Visual basic öffnen...ist das überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Kriskra (22. März 2004)

Das steht doch oben mit:

```
Shell ("pfad")
```
Geht das ganz einfach


----------



## Gratemyl (22. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jessy_musik _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mit Hilfe von Visual Basic eine EXE Datei öffnen. In dem Geöffneten Programm erscheint dann ein Fenster in dem man was eintragen soll. Dies möchte ich ebenfalls mit Hilfe von Visual Basic lösen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das überhaupt geht und wenn, dann möchte ich gerne wissen wie ich das umsetzen kann. *



Was das Fenster angeht, braüchte ich nur etwas mehr Informationen, und ich glaube, das ich helfen kann:


Ist das Programm ein DOS-Programm
Sagt das Fenster 'Parameter:'


----------

